# Capt. Eddie Castelin carbide cutters and EW finisher



## Abter (Sep 6, 2016)

this probably has been asked/answered before. Sorry about this if so.

I bopught some replacement cutters for my EW finisher from Capt. Eddie. The 16 mmdiameter is perfect, but Eddie's are thinner than the EW cutter. With the same bevel angle (which it has), a thinner cutter means the smallest diameter Eddie's cutter gets to at the bottom is larger than the EW cutter. Hence Eddie's cutter won't fit properly into the EW rod.

The only way I can think of accommodating this is to use a washer of the right diameter, thickness and hole size under Eddie's cutters.

Any other suggestions? Have others done this successfully?


----------



## Abter (Sep 6, 2016)

I talked with the Cap'n himself. This was the first he had heard of a thickness problem for his 16mm round. He suggested I get a right sized stainless steel washer and put it under the cutter. Stainless steel because an ordinary cut washer may be warped or not as flat and uniform as needed here. As long as the washer is close to the right diameter that will fit in the EW handle, the exact thickness of the washer + cutter won't be too critical. If the business end of the cutter ends up +/- a small distance from the height of an EW EOM cutter, it shouldn't make and difference.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Had this problem when I made my own tools and had bought cutters from several different sources. Fixed it by simply countersinking the threaded hole just a skosh. Allows the tapered head of the screw to sink in just a bit deeper, and holds the bits in fine.


----------



## nixs (Apr 9, 2017)

You can also grind the screw a tad shorter.


----------



## Abter (Sep 6, 2016)

My problem isn't about the screw depth. The smallest diameter of the 16mm round cutter (at the bottom of the cutter) is larger than the space built into the full size EasyWood Detailer I have. Possible solutions are:
1) enlarge the space on the tool where the cutter seats by grinding some metal off the tool
2) raise the height of the new cutter by using a washer (as a spacer) under the cutter. Washer must be small enough to fit into the space on the tool.
3) buy a different brand of cutter, including EasyWood.

I am going to use #2 for now. When I get in the shop I am going to use my digital caliper to measure the thickness and bottom diameter of the new cutter, as well as the same dimensions of the original cutter. I will send this info to Eddie, who said this was the first time he had heard of this problem. Not surprisingly, the 16mm round cutter is his best selling round cutter (because EasyWood uses that size), so my ending up with one that doesn't fit is unusual to say the least.


----------

